# Swap meet in Cupertino, CA 4-25-10



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 29, 2010)

I just saw this on craigslist.  I have never been to this but it could be interesting. 
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/1666188799.html

GINORMOUS bike swap 4/25 Sunday: Cupertino Bike Shop (cupertino)
Date: 2010-03-28, 8:30PM PDT
Reply to: sale-bmdaz-1666188799@craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?]

Sunday, April 25th, the BIGGEST and BEST bike swap around: the Cupertino Bike Shop/ROMP swap meet.
From 10-4ish...over 70+ vendors in back of the shop...selling road, mountain, vintage bike parts, tools, clothing, frames, tires, helmets, everything bike related.
Sellers: $60 and up for spaces and we ALWAYS sell out. Reserve now at:408 255-2217 or email: sprocket@cupertinobikeshop.com
Buyers: $2.00 entry fee and we open at 10:00 am sharp. Line forms at 8:00 am. Plenty of coffee, food and ATMS nearby. Bring plenty of cash...vendors will not accept personal checks or credit cards.
We get over 1,000 attendees; and this is 'THE' GINORMOUS swap meet in San Jose.
Address: 10493 S. DeAnza Blvd...off 280 going South (towards Saratoga) about 3 miles on the right hand side. Look for the Chipolte/CVS/Lucky's shopping center. Please park in the lot and leave street parking open for residents.
Proceeds to ROMP-Responsible Organized Mountain Pedalers and our on-going advocacy work for opening trails here in the Bay Area.


----------

